# Fur Trapping



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

Is there any interest in trapping out there?

A friend of mine grew up trapping in Wisconsin and he's got me interested. I bought a couple of traps for racoons and intend to give it a try in January.

Has anyone else done it in OH? Where are good places to sell furs in Central Ohio? Any tips on racoon fur prep?

If not on this forum, is anyone aware of any other forum/site for Ohio trapping?

Thanks!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Most Kroger stores carry it as well as Gander Mtn. This magazine has lots of trapping and fur preparation articles. It also has ads from various fur buyers throughout the country. Back when I trapped as a kid there were many guys that bought fur on the carcass, most guys today want it skinned and fleshed although there are probably a few left out there that would by the whole carcass. Good luck with the *****, there are plenty of them out there to catch.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Try trapperman.com and ohio state trappers association.com


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Man does that bring back memeories. Thats how I made money when I was in middle school through high school. Used to get up before school and walk miles checking traps. Go to school ,c ome home and start skinning. Those were the days, big jumbo ***** would run $25.00 -$30.00 , big rats $6-7 I don't think many people trap anymore as the bottom fell out of fur prices. Don't even know who buys furs anymore. There used to be a guy in Marysville that paid more than anyone else. Good luck and have fun


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

Is there any way to find out what the going rate is for furs now? I got second hand info that a big **** would go $8 to $12 Is that right? What about other furs?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

They have a section on current fur values and market trends as well as deer and elk antler and ginseng prices. If you are going to trap I highly recommend this magazine, it is printed in Columbus, Ohio but is recognized nationally. No I do not work for them but have been a subscriber for years. It is a great magazine with very informative articles, not only on trapping but fishing, hunting and survival skills as well. Good Luck with the trapping 
Pick up a copy at Kroger or Gander, you'll read it the whole way through!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Hers is a list of some Ohio fur buyers and contact info.
http://www.ohiostatetrapper.org/buyers.html


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

Outstanding information! Thank you, everyone! I'm going to start by trying for racoons. They seem the easiest for a newbie. 

Thanks, again for the info!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

this is about avarage on the higs and the lows


OSTA Fur Auction Results 

Zanesville 2006 
Total Sales : 
Description No Sold High Low Avg. Total Avg. 
Muskrat 13+ LG Winter 1206 $7.25 $6.00 $6.49 $5.51 
Muskrat 13+ LG Fall 790 $7.00 $2.00 $5.83 
Muskrat 11-13 M/SD 464 $6.20 $1.55 $4.50 
Muskrat Damaged 405 $6.40 $0.25 $4.14 
Muskrat Flats 56 $6.20 $1.25 $3.93 
Muskrat Kits 90 $3.80 $0.50 $2.13 

Mink XL Male 118 $30.00 $18.00 $26.63 $22.50 
Mink Lg Male 45 $26.00 $8.50 $21.08 
Mink M/Cot-Damaged 31 $23.50 $4.00 $12.06 
Mink ML/slight 8 $19.00 $3.00 $10.13 

Mink Female 17-18 70 $21.75 $7.00 $18.97 $17.65 
Mink Female 17 1 $7.50 $7.50 $7.50 
Mink F/Cot-Damaged 7 $12.00 $0.75 $7.68 
Mink FM/slight 5 $20.00 $13.50 $15.10 

Raccoon 3X (#1&2) 32+ 150 $17.00 $3.00 $12.96 
Raccoon 3X (#3) 32+ 40 $14.75 $4.00 $10.81 
Raccoon 3X (low) 32+ 36 $13.00 $3.50 $4.76 
Raccoon 3X (slights) 32+ 26 $16.00 $6.00 $9.58 
Raccoon 2X (#1&2) 29-32 234 $16.50 $3.50 $10.35 $7.38 
Raccoon 2X (#3) 29-32 80 $14.50 $1.50 $7.07 
Raccoon 2X (low) 29-32 54 $10.50 $3.00 $4.72 
Raccoon 2X (slights) 29-32 23 $13.50 $4.00 $8.29 
Raccoon XL (#1&2) 27-29 156 $12.00 $3.00 $6.89 
Raccoon XL (#3) 27-29 47 $9.00 $2.00 $5.01 
Raccoon XL (low) 27-29 51 $9.50 $2.00 $4.40 
Raccoon XL (slights) 27-29 7 $11.00 $4.00 $6.89 
Raccoon LG (#1 &2) 24-27 127 $16.50 $3.00 $4.92 
Raccoon LG (#3) 24-27 47 $7.25 $2.00 $4.14 
Raccoon LG (low) 24-27 37 $6.50 $0.75 $3.30 
Raccoon LG (slights) 24-27 9 $7.00 $3.75 $4.44 
Raccoon M (#1&2) 22-24 24 $5.50 $1.00 $3.14 
Raccoon M (#3) 22-24 17 $4.00 $1.00 $2.43 
Raccoon M (low) 22-24 14 $2.50 $1.00 $2.07 
Raccoon SM (#1&2) 2 $2.50 $1.00 $1.75 
Raccoon SM (#3) 11 $5.50 $1.25 $3.34 
Raccoon SM (low) 7 $4.00 $0.25 $2.18 
Raccoon Green (2 & 3X) 16 $7.75 $1.00 $6.06 
Raccoon Green (XL & LG) 34 $5.00 $2.50 $3.78 

Beaver 2X (65-70) Good 74 $50.50 $6.00 $40.02 $26.26 
Beaver XL (60-65) Good 90 $40.00 $10.00 $33.27 
Beaver LG (55-60) Good 79 $36.00 $6.00 $28.23 
Beaver LM (51-55) Good 53 $28.00 $7.00 $22.27 
Beaver Med (47-51) Good 69 $22.00 $6.00 $17.46 
Beaver SM (42-47) Good 32 $17.00 $3.00 $11.13 

Beaver 3X (70+) Damaged/Rubbed 2 $25.00 $25.00 $25.00 
Beaver 2X (65-70) Damaged/Rubbed 36 $36.00 $9.00 $20.75 
Beaver XL (60-65) Damaged/Rubbed 5 $25.00 $13.50 $20.40 
Beaver LG (55-60) Damaged/Rubbed 29 $31.00 $12.00 $19.33 
Beaver LM (51-55) Damaged/Rubbed 9 $30.00 $8.00 $24.00 
Beaver XSM (< 42) Damaged/Rubbed 6 $15.50 $1.00 $9.83 

Possum LG 24 $4.00 $0.50 $2.36 $1.63 
Possum M 23 $3.00 $0.25 $1.23 
Possum Sm/Damaged 10 $4.25 $0.25 $0.80 

Red Fox #1 39 $40.00 $5.00 $22.88 $19.67 
Red Fox #2 16 $30.00 $15.00 $19.41 
Red Fox #3 15 $21.00 $2.00 $11.60 

Gray Fox #1 11 $30.00 $20.00 $24.73 $22.62 
Gray Fox #3 2 $11.00 $11.00 $11.00 

Coyote #1 13 $20.50 $10.00 $15.73 $11.69 
Coyote #2 14 $18.00 $11.00 $13.46 
Coyote #3 8 $9.50 $2.00 $6.31 
Coyote Damaged 5 $8.00 $0.50 $4.85 

Skunk 5 $10.00 $2.00 $4.50 $4.50 

Otter LG-Good (34x8) 2 $150.00 $150.00 $150.00 $159.17 
Otter LG-S/D (34x8) 1 $140.00 $140.00 $140.00 
Otter XLG-S/D (38x8) 3 $175.00 $170.00 $171.67 

Deer Hides 1 $1.00 $1.00 $1.00 $1.00 

Other 81 $39.00 $0.25 $4.21 $4.21


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiostatetrapper.org/auction/2006-03.html


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

Just in case there are any other newbies, like me, looking at this thread, I found the ODNR trapper education stuff --> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Hunting/SmallGameAndTrapping/Trapping/trapedman.htm


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

If you want to shorten the learning curve join the Ohio State Trappers Association. They are there to fight for your trapping rights and educate. The annual convention was held this past Sept. in Wapak. The Convention is THE singlemost best source of trapping info available, hands down. The advice and info are priceless. If you want more details let me know. If you get hooked, you won't care what pelts are bringing. To me the whole experience from laying out the line to selling the pelts to the buyer is incentive enough to keep on going. The guys in it just for the $$$ quickly fizzle out when the market drops. This leaves more critters for me!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

A reminder in case anyone is going to get out in the field and lay some steel. The opener is Friday, Nov. 10. Good luck!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've never trapped, but my #1 fishing buddy and very good freind is an avid trapper here in Ohio. He has been at it for 25 years and he is very good at catching fox/coyotes. He has also worked as a professional skinner (forgive me I don't know the proper trapping lingo) for a few years.

He has been preparing for over 6 weeks now - dying traps, preparing scent stations, and cleaning out the fur shed. He converted a large utility shed into
his fur shed. He has a stack of permission slips any man would envy. He has found it easy to obtain permission for trapping; much easier than hunting (he does not hunt). 

Even with gas prices I know he made almost $4500 last year - and he loves it!! He does work his lines full time through the season as he is semi-retired and only works a little in the spring and fall. He does his trapping in SW OH.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, had to pipe in...sorry I'm not contributing to your inquiry! I just wanted to share my short story since this thread sparked memories of a fun past...as a young boy 12 yrs old, a buddy and I trapped for 5 years and I loved it. We would get up before school and run our trap lines (eventually set 110 traps total) and when we got home from school would run them again. Spent the rest of the evening skinning and stretching pelts. We had so much stuff going on it was hard to keep up some days...then we would drive to Crooksville/White Cottage and sell them...had some really nice paydays back then. As we got older and started chasing pelts of a different variety, we tappered off and eventually sold all of our traps & accessories and moved on. Thanks for igniting the memory bank...I always felt like Davy Crockett or Daniel Boone when we stomped the creeks and woods and gathered our catch...(those TV shows were a big thing we I was a kid). 

Good luck in your pursuit...you won't regret it.


----------

